# hedgehogs?



## rayneygirl (Nov 22, 2013)

so i know this is tortoise forum, but has anyone know anything about pet hedgehogs, or own one?


----------



## guille24 (Nov 22, 2013)

My brother owns one and they are really easy to take care of , he feed his hedgehog worms , crickets , cat food , hedgehog food , lettuce , squash and other things


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have one!! They are awesome!! You have to work with them so they get use to you. Once they know you and your scent, they are a lot of fun! If you have questions I would be happy to answer them!


----------



## rayneygirl (Nov 22, 2013)

i really wanted one, but i live in california  and i read it is illegal to have one here


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2013)

Yep. Illegal here. Not the best pets in my opinion anyway. They are similar to a hamster in personality. Nocturnal and not too interested in being played with.

You really can't beat a pet rat for fun, trainability and sociability. Clean like a cat, friendly like a dog...


----------



## rayneygirl (Nov 22, 2013)

i used to have a rat years ago. also from what i read, permits are seldom given out if at all. so until i move out of the sunshine state i can kiss my hedgehog dreams goodbye.


i just like the idea of having a small critter. not a mouse size. but something i can keep indoors and get to know. hedgehogs were my first choice, but i'm looking around into chinchillas as well. no purchases to be made til the middle of next year though.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 23, 2013)

So sorry you cant get a hedghog. They actually ARE good pets if you just work with them until they get used to you! I adore mine! I guess everyone has their own opinion tho. Good luck!!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tom said:


> Yep. Illegal here. Not the best pets in my opinion anyway. They are similar to a hamster in personality. Nocturnal and not too interested in being played with.
> 
> You really can't beat a pet rat for fun, trainability and sociability. Clean like a cat, friendly like a dog...



I have to agree on the pet rats. The only downside is their short life span.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Nov 23, 2013)

I've had one. Just a hamster with spines. Unfriendly, too. 

Also, they only have about 4 years to live.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2013)

What are you looking for in a pet Raneygirl?

Maybe we ought to reverse engineer this a bit...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 23, 2013)

Hedgehogs take working with and then they are great, but until that point they can be kinda sticklers to work with.  I use to love feeding ours (my oldest daughter's really) on the palm of my hand. Was a neat/weird feeling. 

When my youngest daughter came down this week, she talked about the one her roommate just got off Craig's list. He has not been worked with and as such is not the friendliest fellow. Sounds like the roommate does not have the patience to work with him either and is already thinking of passing him on to another person.


----------



## rayneygirl (Nov 23, 2013)

I want something small, and kept indoors. after looking at a lot of videos and care of a chinchilla i don't think its for me. my fiancee doesn't want a guinea pig, and i'm not too enthused about those either. lol. we are both looking at dumbo rats. there are a few breeders around my area and i like the look of the "siamese" or blue point/seal point rats.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you want it to be friendly and interactive?

If yes, a rat is a great way to go.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 23, 2013)

My daughter wants a rat or two as a pet. But seeing as she is a young adult (19) and not a child but is unemployed, she will need to wait until she is making some money.

Shouldn't rats be kept in at least pairs though? That's what I've always heard.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2013)

I never did. Like a dog, I found them to be more attuned and interactive if I was their only companion verses others of the same species living with them 24/7. All of my rats with the best personalities were always housed alone. I also preferred males, so housing them with females or other males could be problematic.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good to know, Tom. Thanks. I think my daughter wanted only one and everyone kept telling her to get at least two.


----------



## rayneygirl (Nov 24, 2013)

yes, interactive. we were thinking about a pair because of what i've read online. i still don't know if a pair or a single is the best way to go. i think we might lead to getting one rat, because i don't want to worry about aggression or accidental litters. has anyone spayed/neutered their rats?


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2013)

rayneygirl said:


> has anyone spayed/neutered their rats?



I never did, but it can be done.


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2014)

Just wanted to mention that I'd love for you all to join my new project HedgehogForums.com!


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 6, 2014)

It is cute little thing and they can multiply very quick as I have a friend own few of them. 

Why it it illegal in CA, none native species? worry they may multiply all over the place if they getting away from home?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 6, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> It is cute little thing and they can multiply very quick as I have a friend own few of them.
> 
> Why it it illegal in CA, none native species? worry they may multiply all over the place if they getting away from home?


Why does CA ban anything? Money (fines), or stupidity. Take your choice.


----------



## Sandra (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's my guy he's adorable friendly and so much fun


----------

